# What's your favorite fighting game series?



## BUNNY9GIRL (Jan 18, 2010)

Mortal kombat is the best... to me


----------



## Tycho (Jan 18, 2010)

...How is it that people put threads like this in the wrong section? It's CLEARLY video-game related, but rather than put it in TFL where it belongs they excrete it onto OT.

Seriously, people, this isn't difficult.

And Mortal Kombat is utter shit.  Go play Soul Calibur or something.


----------



## BUNNY9GIRL (Jan 18, 2010)

Tycho said:


> ...How is it that people put threads like this in the wrong section? It's CLEARLY video-game related, but rather than put it in TFL where it belongs they excrete it onto OT.
> 
> Seriously, people, this isn't difficult.



lol sorry I forgot ^_^;


----------



## Viva (Jan 18, 2010)

Tycho said:


> ...How is it that people put threads like this in the wrong section? It's CLEARLY video-game related, but rather than put it in TFL where it belongs they excrete it onto OT.
> 
> Seriously, people, this isn't difficult.
> 
> And Mortal Kombat is utter shit. Go play *Soul Calibur* or something.


 
YES!

Or Super Smash Bros.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

Don't worry I bet the mods will move it but anyway I love the soulcaliber series.


----------



## Leon (Jan 18, 2010)

BUNNY9GIRL said:


> Mortal kombat is the best... to me


 
You.Are.Amazing. =3


----------



## torachi (Jan 18, 2010)

I will always have a thing for Primal Rage, despite it being a good decade since I last played it.


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of fighting games. I'm more into adventure/action stuff.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 18, 2010)

Thread moved to the proper section.

Also, my favorite fighting game series is Street Fighter.  I like other fighter games, including KI, MK2, Soul Edge and Samurai Showdown, but the SF series has consistently been more entertaining to me.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jan 18, 2010)

My favoriet fighting game would have to be Super Smash Bros., but Killer Instinct is a close 2nd.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 18, 2010)

adog said:


> Or Super Smash Bros.



SSB, being sort of the Mario Kart of tournament fighters, shoudl've been mentioned because of its (still) unique damage engine, i.e. your character's lack of fixed HP meters and _all_ KOs are by being thrown from the arena.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 18, 2010)

LOL OP HAS AN AVATAR OF REISEN UDONGEI INABA LALIHOOOO

Best fighting series I played was touhou 12.3.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 18, 2010)

It's "Street Fighter" not "Street Fighters" 

Also, Mortal kombat IS better then (lol)Soul Calibur.



Stratadrake said:


> SSB, being sort of the Mario Kart of tournament fighters, shoudl've been mentioned because of its (still) unique damage engine, i.e. your character's lack of fixed HP meters and _all_ KOs are by being thrown from the arena.


 SSB = arena brawler.

Much like Power Stones.


----------



## Kelo (Jan 18, 2010)

I still contend that SmashBros is NOT a fighting game, you can argue that it is and that it isn't (I don't want to derail thread into a debate on that subject) I just side with that it isn't (also my hating the game may also have some bias in my thoughts).

I will say that the best fighting game series in the history of gaming is Guilty Gear (now called Blaze Blue), nothing in the genre comes close.

But that is only in the 2D realm, in the 3D realm Soul Calibur has been and continues to be by far the best, I did like Tekken Tag a while back but the Soul series has always been superior.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 18, 2010)

I still contend MK to be my favorite. Then again I grew up with it.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 18, 2010)

I hate fighting games.

...but I must admit it was kinda fun playing Tekken against my friend and mashing buttons.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 18, 2010)

Probably Super Smash Brothers Brawl, Soul Calibur II, and the original Mortal Kombat are my favorites. Generally, it's hard for me to pick one all out favorite, but out of all of the ones I have played, these three would qualify.



Trpdwarf said:


> I still contend MK to be my favorite. Then again I grew up with it.



Hard to vote against those one grew up with.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 18, 2010)

Kelo said:


> I still contend that SmashBros is NOT a fighting game.


Uh,


Perverted Impact said:


> SSB = arena brawler.






Kelo said:


> I will say that the best fighting game series in the history of gaming is Guilty Gear (now called Blaze Blue), nothing in the genre comes close.


Isn't Guilty Gear _so_ bad that it died for a generation?

And that's why it's name has change into Blaze Blue?



Kelo said:


> in the 3D realm Soul Calibur has been and continues to be by far the best, I did like Tekken Tag a while back but the Soul series has always been superior.


 Big lols.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 18, 2010)

Guilty Gear.

And Melty Blood.



> Isn't Guilty Gear so bad that it died for a generation?


Nah, they flooded the franchise with updates and crap for a while, then they tried that Guilty Gear Kessen thing with GG2, deciding they wanted to take it in a different direction. It didn't really skip a generation; The latest fighting game in the series is about a year or so old, GGXX Accent Core Plus.



> And that's why it's name has change into Blaze Blue?


Nope, BlazBlue is pretty much a completely different game. It plays more like Street Fighter than Guilty Gear, with a lot less emphasis on a fast pace and nothing to do with Guilty Gear's storyline nor does it include any of the characters.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 18, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Isn't Guilty Gear _so_ bad that it died for a generation?


 
Since the original PS1 version in 1998, they've pretty much been pumping out Guilty Gear titles non-stop untill BlazBlue came about.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 18, 2010)

Street Fighter and the Capcom Vs. series.


----------



## Kajet (Jan 18, 2010)

Marvel vs. Capcom /thread


----------



## Lazydabear (Jan 18, 2010)

King of the Fighters and Samuri Showdown.


----------



## DragonRift (Jan 18, 2010)

Too many to really sift through to pick a favorite.  I'll go with *Street Fighter* though, since that's the series that got me started and hooked back in 1991.  ^^;


----------



## Icarus (Jan 19, 2010)

Guilty Gear, hands down.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 19, 2010)

Darkstalkers.
Project Justice.
SFIII:3S.
SFZ3.

i cant roman cancel for balls
i have friends that have been in tournaments in japan
incidentally, this is why i hate KoF

MK series is always good for a larf. hur hur :B
(My cat's name was Ermac, because I'm a dork)


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 19, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> i cant roman cancel for balls



Wait... wasn't balls that really early 3D game on the SNES that was a big failure?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 19, 2010)

Fighting game serie?  Super Smash Bros. ofc


----------



## Jazzy (Jan 19, 2010)

C'mon.. why is Guilty Gear not on that poll? :/

For me tho, It'd a 3-way tie between:

Street Fighter III: 3rd Strike
Guilty Gear AC
Blazblue


----------



## wulfe_luer (Jan 19, 2010)

I really can't say which game series is the best.  I just like Soul Calibur the most because its the only fighting series I don't always epic fail at.


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 19, 2010)

Soul Cal.

Going to try out Blazblue though..


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

MC is still a great game Sub zero FTW!


----------



## Paskiewicz (Jan 20, 2010)

I suck at fighting game.


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 20, 2010)

Paskiewicz said:


> I suck at fighting *game*.



You also suck at grammar


----------



## Paskiewicz (Jan 20, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> You also suck at grammar



Thank you, kid.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I can say that Mortal Kombat will now suffer a slow death at the hands of Warner Bros.. Since purchasing Midway, all they've done is made copyrights that suggest they have plans to whore out Sonya Blade, and NOT ONE of them was for a game. >: (


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 20, 2010)

What? No love for Jojo's Bizarre Adventure? D:

But yeah, been playing that, Street Fighter 3s, and Tekken the most as of late.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 20, 2010)

Fav is the Soul Calibur games particularly 3 and 4 because of the custom character creation.


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Jan 20, 2010)

It's a tossup between Marvel V Capcom series and now BlazBlue, since it's looking to become its own brand. I suck at both, but BlazBlue is just so pretty and fun.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 20, 2010)

Last Blade.

Look it up, shit heads.


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 20, 2010)

Last Blade 2 is pretty boss.


----------



## Silvwolf (Jan 20, 2010)

As of late, I've been playing a lot of KOF, and I enjoy it quite a bit, with Street Fighter right behind.


----------



## outward (Jan 21, 2010)

Soul Caliber, anyone? No?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 21, 2010)

Can't think of one at the moment, but I would like to see a Darkstalkers IV in the future.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 22, 2010)

*WWE Smackdown v. RAW series.*


----------



## Viva (Jan 23, 2010)

outward said:


> Soul Caliber, anyone? No?


 
Memememememememe!


----------



## A Fluffy Smith (Jan 23, 2010)

Gotta be the Street Fighter Series with 4 being my favorite. Every character is very balanced (except for Sagat) and unique!


----------



## Jelly (Jan 23, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Last Blade.
> 
> Look it up, shit heads.



yeah
its _okay_


outward said:


> Soul Caliber, anyone? No?


yes
yes
yes
yes


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 23, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> yeah
> its _okay_
> 
> yes
> ...



what seriously

Soul Caliber has gotten worse with every single release

SC IV is so bad

so bad

so

fucking

bad


----------



## Jelly (Jan 23, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> what seriously
> 
> Soul Caliber has gotten worse with every single release
> 
> ...



It's just fun.
Although, I liked III better, and III wasn't much of a bump up from II. II being mostly a graphical update from I. So, I guess I can see that.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 23, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> It's just fun.
> Although, I liked III better, and III wasn't much of a bump up from II. II being mostly a graphical update from I. So, I guess I can see that.



I dunno. Granted, I don't have Soul Blade or Soul Calibur, but I find Soul Calibur II to be a masterpiece of fighting games, if not gaming in itself. I found SCIII to be fine. Not as great as II, but a good direction. However, even though I count SCII as my fav, it was SCIV that got me back into the series.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 23, 2010)

SC IV makes me want to never play the series again and also cry a little bit


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 23, 2010)

Probably Tekken. It's the only one I followed really. The only other I've played is Soul Calibur. And only IV and Soul Blade from that series.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 23, 2010)

Streets of Rage. :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 23, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> SC IV makes me want to never play the series again


Obviously, This was a good decision.



Taren Fox said:


> Streets of Rage. :3


 That's beat'em up not a fighting game.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah so River City Ransom is definitely my favourite fighting game 8)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 23, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yeah so River City Ransom is definitely my favourite fighting game 8)


 That's beat'em up not a fighting game. Faggot.


----------



## Arvedis (Jan 24, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Streets of Rage. :3


If im thinking of the right game you can have my internets 

I always loved soul calibur, even though i never played 4. But if we're talking pure fighting, no weapons then it'd probably be the DoA series up til 4... 4 runied it all


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 24, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> That's beat'em up not a fighting game. Faggot.



[successfultroll.jpg]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 24, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> [Unsuccessfultroll.jpg]


 Fixed.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 24, 2010)

For me, it's gotta be Street Fighter. I really got addicted to the second game(s), and even the third was all right, despite the fact that few characters were really original. (Most characters were just re-skinned versions of earlier ones.) But the fourth was an incredible step up for the series, especially since they brought the original characters back.

Soul Calibur takes second place, despite the various problems with the games I've played. (Two and Three) My biggest problem is with the blocking system, which seems to only work periodically.

MK seems to get worse as time goes on. Armageddon was terrible.


----------



## DecepticonSilent (Jan 24, 2010)

I've definitely gotta go with Guilty Gear or Soul Calibur. Those two games are just a lot of fun and a lot of the characters are just plainly awesome!


----------



## Milo (Jan 24, 2010)

I guess dead or alive :\

or maybe soul caliber... I actually got to customize a character in that game, so that was good


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 25, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> and even the third was all right, despite the fact that few characters were really original. (Most characters were just re-skinned versions of earlier ones.).


What?

Street Fighter III is the bomb, And only character was re-skinned was Sean, but that was fixed in 3rd strike. 



Rsyk said:


> But the fourth was an incredible step up for the series, especially since they brought the original characters back.


 Big lols.

Very Big lols.


----------



## IggyB (Jan 25, 2010)

Super Smash Bros and Soul Calibur


----------



## Riptor (Jan 27, 2010)

Honestly, I'm not really sure. I personally say the MK games get a lot more shit than they deserve. Sure, some are a lot better than others, and Armageddon sucked, but I really enjoyed MK VS DC, T rating and all.

Other than that, I can't really think of any because of all the fighting games I play. I can't really get into Guilty Gear, because all those meters and such just confuse me. BlazBlue, from what I've played of it is pretty good, though. I think I'm the only person who really, honestly liked Sonic the Fighters, too.

Also, this isn't THAT high on my favorite, but I want to make special mention to the Power Instinct games. They're DECENT, if not all that innovative, but what makes them fun is so insane they are. The main character of the series is this old Japanese woman who throws her dentures as a projectiles, and sucks the blood of her opponents to turn into a young woman for a short time.

Her grandson, a small, pantsless child with visible genitalia, has the ability to transform into a grown man in a dog suit and shorts. He is also a playable character.


----------



## Coolcat33333 (Jan 27, 2010)

I have two favorites and neither of them are on there.

First there's guilty gear. But right now its blazblue.

Sorry guys but I could never stand streetfighter even the first one. Not flaming justmy personal belief.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 27, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> What?
> Street Fighter III is the bomb, And only character was re-skinned was Sean, but that was fixed in 3rd strike.


Remy=Guile
Q=Zangief
Dudley=Balrog (A much better version, though.)

Those are the three that stand out the most to me. Haven't played in a while, so I can't remember the rest of their names.

Don't get me wrong, I loved the game. (I have Third Strike.) But it would have been just as good if they had kept the original characters along with the new ones, and removed the copies. (You know, they were planning to put in a Chun-Li copy instead of the actual character?)


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 27, 2010)

Street Fighter II Turbo is still my number one.

I tried to get into newer games but I got so borderlands that I left 4 bed.


----------



## Dayken (Jan 31, 2010)

The King of Fighters, even though 2000 was the last installment worth playing.



Perverted Impact said:


> That's beat'em up not a fighting game. Faggot.



Half-assed trolling aside, people who unironically lump fighting games into the beat em up genre piss me off.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 31, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Remy=Guile
> Q=Zangief
> Dudley=Balrog (A much better version, though.)


Remy is a gay Guile.

Never fought Q

And Dudley is Balrog that can combo.



Rsyk said:


> Don't get me wrong, I loved the game. (I have Third Strike.) But it would have been just as good if they had kept the original characters along with the new ones, and removed the copies


You never played Street Fighter III:* New Generation*, Have you?



Rsyk said:


> (You know, they were planning to put in a Chun-Li copy instead of the actual character?)


Now I _know _your are lying.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 31, 2010)

Smash Bros., Street Fighter and Soul Calibur.

Smash Bros. has just gotten better with each game, so that's an obvious choice for me. My favourite Street Fighter/Soul Calibur games are both the second in their respective series.
I've not played Street Fighter 4 yet, but it can't be as bad as Soul Calibur 4. SC4 has to be one of the biggest let downs this generation, they took out so much from the previous games, they don't even have a battle theatre. ):


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 31, 2010)

Poll selection is shit.

With that said, any obscure Capcom game that is not Street Fighter.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 31, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Poll selection is shit.
> 
> With that said, any obscure Capcom game that is not Street Fighter.



what, like
final fight revenge?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 1, 2010)

Like Red Earth or Jojo. And TvC.

Final Fight == SF


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 1, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> what, like
> final fight revenge?


You really hate him, Don't you.



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Like Red Earth or Jojo. And TvC.


Didn't you liked 3rd Strike, And didn't you hated Jojo?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 1, 2010)

Wut, I like Jojo - I hate the meme idiots who suddenly roll with Dio.

And I like 3S.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 1, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> SC4 has to be one of the biggest let downs this generation, they took out so much from the previous games, they don't even have a battle theatre. ):



fo sho


----------



## Sono_hito (Feb 1, 2010)

Blasphemous heretics! How can you abandon the almighty Lugaru!?!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 1, 2010)

He probably meant good fighting games.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 1, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> Blasphemous heretics! How can you abandon the almighty Lugaru!?!


 What in the *fuck* are you talking about?


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 1, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> Blasphemous heretics! How can you abandon the almighty Lugaru!?!



Because it's fucking terrible

and also not a fighting game



Perverted Impact said:


> What in the *fuck* are you talking about?



It's that shitty furry game from Wolfire.  There was a thread on it a long ass time ago.


----------



## Sono_hito (Feb 1, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Because it's fucking terrible
> 
> and also not a fighting game
> 
> ...


 ::sarcasm::


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 1, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Because it's fucking terrible
> 
> and also not a fighting game
> 
> ...


Oh, It's a shitty furry game that nobody gives a damn about?


----------



## Horrorshow (Feb 1, 2010)

Jojoooooos.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 1, 2010)

There's too many good ones too have a favorite.


----------



## WolfTailz (Feb 1, 2010)

I voted for Tekken.. I wanna switch to Other. Soul Calibur. =3


----------



## pheonix (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh and I thought I'd leave this here. http://www.neogeoforlife.com/images/game_review_pics/matrimelee/poochy.gif


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 1, 2010)

pheonix said:


> Oh and I thought I'd leave this here. http://www.neogeoforlife.com/images/game_review_pics/matrimelee/poochy.gif


WTF?
He's in a dog suit...
That's just sad.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 1, 2010)

Soul Calibur sucks


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 2, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Soul Calibur sucks


 This.



Sono_hito said:


> ::sarcasm::


 ::notsarcasm::


----------



## Sono_hito (Feb 2, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> ::notsarcasm::


 As in, i was being sarcastic.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 2, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> As in, i was being sarcastic.


 But your the one who brought it up.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 2, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> ::sarcasm::



Don't try to save face now, everyone knows that furries are notorious for having terrible taste and liking the most terrible things just because they involve furries.



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Soul Calibur sucks



For once we agree


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 2, 2010)

oh come on Guilty Gear should of been a choice on its own, oh well


----------



## Chiper12 (Feb 2, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> SSB, being sort of the Mario Kart of tournament fighters, shoudl've been mentioned because of its (still) unique damage engine, i.e. your character's lack of fixed HP meters and _all_ KOs are by being thrown from the arena.


SSBB is still one of the best fighters. I still play it at times.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 2, 2010)

Mario Kart of tournament fighters, what?

Also lol Brawl being good.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 2, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> SSBB is still one of the best fighters. I still play it at times.


Brawl is a good game.
But I wouldn't classify it as a fighter.
Not the same level of depth and intensity.


----------



## Riley (Feb 3, 2010)

One Must Fall 2097 - it had giant robots!  Whatever robot you used during the career mode was really customizable with 3 or 4 (or more?  I forget) different stats to upgrade, as well as being able to choose a custom paint job.  It was really in-depth for something released in 94.


----------



## Mykell (Feb 4, 2010)

Street Fighter all the way!

Picked it up seriously while in college (Third Strike) and have been playing ever since.  Been to a couple tournaments, proficient in ST, STHDR, SF3:3S, CvS2, and SF4.  Plan on picking up TvC once I get my custom stick rebuilt and get a PSX->GC controller converter.

Currently moving all my fighting games to the PS3 since the PS3 version seems to be the tourney standard with almost everything.  Also play here and there on GGPO.  I may try picking up Tekken or possibly BlazBlue sometime in the future.  We'll see.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 4, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> SSBB is still one of the best fighters. I still play it at times.


its not a fighting game...I though everyone know that by now


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 4, 2010)

Well there are still people who think so...


----------



## pheonix (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> WTF?
> He's in a dog suit...
> That's just sad.



Don't dis poochy dood cause he'll whoop you any day.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 4, 2010)

The Warriors! The Warriors! The Warriors!

It had nice soundtrack that got me going. Two player mode, and they didn't put you both on a leash to keep you on one screen. The screen would split in to two so do your own stuff. Fighting was simple with a lot of moves to finish people off. You could do more than just fight, you could break into cars and take the radio. You could to shoot up heroin, which was fuckin' awesome. I'm such a fanboy when it comes to that game.


----------

